# NEWS !!! Babybel



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Well i thought it was about time i posted this!!

We have been matched with a fantastic baby boy of 13 months. We had a matching meeting this week and it was between us and another couple and we were chosen for this little boy.    

We go to panel early October and then intro's a couple of days later.

We have been on cloud 9 since, we have ordered the Cot bed and other furniture, the Nursery is nearly completed and we picked up his pram today.
I have not seen Mrs Cheese this excited for years.  

So we will have Babybel joining us soon

A very happy Mr and Mrs Cheese x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr & Mrs Cheese,

That is the most fantastic news! I am so pleased for you both  
After everything you have been through you deserve this so so much!

Mr Cheese you were the 1st ever person who spoke to me on this site in chat and i remember you telling me about what you had been through/were going through and to read this has bought the biggest smile to my face  

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Love Liz x x x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!   

So happy for you both & babybel is a fantastic user name for your DS, fits in nicely with the cheese theme!! 

Enjoy every minute of preparing your home for your son and counting the days down till you meet him.............i bet you know or Mrs Cheese how many days it will be!!

Love to you both.

Andrea
x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh WOW! Congratlulations mummy and daddy, you must be over the moon!

[fly]              [/fly]

Well chuffed that I can post the dancing baby boy dance for you. Welcome to a great family babybel!

Kay xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so delighted to read your news Cheeses, looking forward to hearing more!
         
Misty C
x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

YAY!!! 

You're worse than me at keeping secrets!  

Lots of luck for the panel and intros! Babybel will be home with his new mummy and daddy soon!    

Love Jo xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Cheese

Many congratulations on the amazing news of Babybel
I am so so happy for you both
You have been through so much, and this is just such a fantastic happy ending, which you both deserve so much.
Wishing you a very happy and funfilled future with your son 
Love from Danni x x x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Massive CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Wonderful news, enjoy the planning and buying, and most of all enjoy every single second of free time and quietness, now, whilst you've still got both!!!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

so very pleased for you both.


lots of love camly and dh x x x x


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Ooh how lovely - has brought a tear to my eye - congratulations to the Cheese family          

love coughsweet x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Great news!!!!! We were placed with Sunshine at a similar age boy your in for a treat enjoy every second.
Love JD x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Fantastic news for you and Mrs Cheese   - our littlie was 14 months when we first were matched.  Moved in aged 18 months.  It is a lovely age but get ready to run as they don't stay still for long


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for great messages.

We really have been touched by the comments

We really are looking forward to this little boy (babybel) running us ragged, and i am even thinking i might even lose a few more pounds!!

Cheese


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations - great news!


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Fantastic news.
Sarah


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Mr and Mrs Cheese - AKA MUMMY and DADDY!  
So excited for you, you SO deserve this  
love emsina xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mr and mrs cheese.. i know i am new to this area, but want to say    to you both, your an inspiration to everyone on this journey xxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

FANTASTIC FANTASTIC FANTASTIC!!!


very very happy for you, after your recent disappointment this little one was obviously waiting for you and what a lovely age!!

Happy shopping and congratulations

Dawny


xxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I have just seen this and had to say a massive

Congratulations!!!!!

to you both!! Fantastic news!! I couldn't be happier for you both, you deserve it so much!!

Lots and lots of love,

Mandy, DH and C!! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news mr and mrs cheese
i always tingle all over when i see news of new matches, its such a fabulous happy time when you finally prepare for their arrival
well done!

kj x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say so pleased for you both x x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! A small cheese for the big cheeses! I have a suitably fromagey grin on my face just reading your news!

Well done you two - a great result after a very long road.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations Mr&Mrs Cheese, I'm thrilled to bits for you both.  What an amazing feeling.     

Love Boomy xx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Mr & Mrs Cheese

That is wonderful news.

xxxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS MR AND MRS CHEESE!! 
That is such fantastic news! am so pleased for you both after all that you have been through..all the support that you give other people!
well done and will keep my eye on these boards for more news when babybel arrives!  
Love Pobby xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs cheese  

Fantastic news

Nikki xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Wonderful news Mr & Mrs Cheese, so pleased for you both


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

What fantastic news!!!  Really, really pleased for you. Many congratulations .....

                           

Love crusoe
xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive congratulations! xxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Didn't think you'd manage to keep that secret for long!!!     

Congratulations to you both - you're going to be a brilliant mummy and daddy! We're thrilled to bits for you!

[fly]                 [/fly]

Lots of love to all 3 of you!
Sarah & dh
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Cheese - huge, huge congratulations      both my DH & I are soooooo pleased or you

bet you can't wait!!!!

lots of love Tarango & DH
xxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Massive Contratulations to you both.  Looking forward to hearing your updates.

Tracey x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hey the Cheeses!!!
a full cheese board!!!! Well done Hugest Congratulations to the three of you,                not long to wait before you can bring Babybel home, how exciting, you must be thrilled to bits, I'm so pleased for you both
with love
D
xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Deb

Hope your ok - I have pmd you

crazybabe


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great news.

Can't wait to hear more about babybel, love it!!

PBMxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Wonderful news!!

Congratulations!

xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

That is fabulous news mr and mrs cheese i am so pleased for you both its fab when u hear of a match best of luck to you both


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

great news cheese's 

well done  

ritz


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! Fantastic news!!!!

I am thrilled for you!!

xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

oooohhhhh, i am soooooo thrilled for you and Mrs Cheese, you've both had a rough ride recently and you certainly both deserve this. roll on matching panel.

Julia x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Cheese !!

only just seen this, mega congratulations to you & Mrs Cheese !!!

not long to wait

Anabelle
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Just seen this, really pleased for you both.   

Cindy


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Cheese, Just wanted to say congratulations on your lovely news. I'm so pleased that after all this time you're about to become a family  

Congratulations, CG xxxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Massive congratulations. Bet you have a 'cheesy' grin from ear to ear (groan- couldn't resist). Can't wait to hear all about it. Love the name 'babybel'
Amanda
xxx


----------



## winniemcgoo (Aug 21, 2008)

hi mr & mrs cheese - congratulations. it takes very special people to adopt....i was adopted at 18 months. i don't know where i would have been had it not been for my mum and dad......i was so lucky to have been blessed with such wonderful parents.I always say its nurture not nature that makes the person. Your little Babybel is so lucky you found him. x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> Well i thought it was about time i posted this!!
> 
> We have been matched with a fantastic baby boy of 13 months. We had a matching meeting this week and it was between us and another couple and we were chosen for this little boy.
> 
> ...


So happy for you xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Mr & Mrs Cheese

A huge congratuations to you both, this must be  such a emothional time for you both, with excitment I mean, I am so pleased for you, you must be both so proud to be chosen as the little boys new mummy & daddy and so you should be.

Good luck with the intro's please keep me updated, I'd love to hear how you got on, we are hoping to go to panel to be approved in January as Nov panel is fully booked, and we cannot wait to reach your stage.

 lots of hugs 

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

Thats fantastic news, am so pleased for you both and look forward to hearing more.
Love
OT x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

OMG I cannot believe I missed this news!  

CONGRATULATIONS Mr & Mrs Cheese!!!!  

How exciting!  Will keep an eyeball on this thread now to follow the next exciting steps in your journey....wow you're finally going to be the wonderful mummy and daddy that you've longed to be....really really chuffed for you.    

xx


----------

